# permits



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, can anyone tell me if i need to get any sort of permit, i.e. work, before moving from the UK. Cheers Andy


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andyrogers said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if i need to get any sort of permit, i.e. work, before moving from the UK. Cheers Andy


EU citizens do not need work permits to work in Cyprus

Veronica


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Cheers wasn't sure, Ta


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

andyrogers said:


> Cheers wasn't sure, Ta


Have you got a job lined up to come to? 
Remember that jobs are hard to come by here just as in the UK at the moment.


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Have you got a job lined up to come to?
> Remember that jobs are hard to come by here just as in the UK at the moment.


yea pretty much, not deffinate but what is these days.


----------

